# Anyone a transmission guy?



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

2006 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71 4X4
5.3L (L33) motor, 4L60-E transmission.
120,000 miles
Getting check engine codes for shift solenoids and torque converter. 

To me this seems like an electrical issue and shouldn't require a rebuild. It stays in limp-mode and won't shift out of 2nd. 

It hasn't ever had a slipping problem or hard shifts or anything. 

Anybody with any tips or knowledge would be incredibly appreciated.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It has been awhile since I owned a Chevy, but here is a vid on a P1860 code which I am assuming is the solenoid code you got. This applies even more so if the converter code was P1870.






I would also read up on whether there are circumstances were the VSS can trigger these as well. In some vehicles faulty VSSs and crank sensors will throw trans codes or engine codes, depending on the vehicle and situation. I have not had to deal with VSS issues in Chevys, so I don't know specifically. Vehicle speed sensor(VSS) is what replaced old school speedometer cables. Some systems use these for more than just sending speed info to the dash cluster. In these situations a faulty VSS could indicate to the TCM that the torgue converter is slipping, ie. the potential for a P1870 or other code. I also mention the VSS because of it going into limp mode. If you have seen anything funny happen with your speedo, that would be another indicator to look at the VSS. But if you are getting P1860 and P1870 codes there is a good chance it is just one of the solenoids.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

check if it a solenoid/tcc code or a solenoid/tcc circuit code. check all your wiring first, corroded, broken, etc. 120,000, better off rebuilding.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not cheap, but fair and absolutely excellent service: Kevin Hawker @ Transmissions LTD . Phone #801-255-7612. Tell him Dave Johnson recommended him. Well maybe don't.&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

phantom said:


> check if it a solenoid/tcc code or a solenoid/tcc circuit code. check all your wiring first, corroded, broken, etc. 120,000, better off rebuilding.


Whoaaah! This is a GMC. Could easily make over 200,000. Well worth looking into other smaller issues!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Shift solenoids are not that complicated, most applications don't require the removal of the valve body. Don't worry about ohming out your stock ones etc., you'll already have the pan down, just order a solenoid kit with QUALITY replacement (Delphi/AC Delco) solenoids and swap them out. The probability of a wiring issue is slim, most likely a solenoid failure. Do the filter while you're in there and for less than $250 and an afternoon you're good to go.


----------

